# Sharjah Power Outate Chaos



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Friends..

Check out a map depicting the areas most affected by the recent power outage chaos in Sharjah leading to a complete black out. 

I wanna Express (iWep): Sharjah Power Outage - Summary


----------

